# questions from U.S.A.



## stevek (Aug 16, 2007)

well my name is steve and i have a few questions i would like answers for.

1: does anyone know how i can find out shipping rates from U.K to U.S.A.?
2:can someone please list the agressiveness order of the MENZ line.
i was looking at a couple stores online in U.K. and there was like 3 different products all named INTENSIVE POLISH. but they all had different product numbers. po85rd 3.01 po85rd 3.02 and po90l. they all had same cut and gloss rating. and the FINAL FINISH POLISH also uses po85rd. thats to many of the same numbers. thanks for you help


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi steve and welcome

1. If you email some of the traders on here they will give you shipping costs

2. If you do a search on the menz range it should bring up a order for you

Menzerna Power Gloss (10/10)
Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.02 (7/10)
Menzerna Intensive Polish (5/10)
Menzerna Final Finish Polish (PO106FF) (4/10)
Menzerna Final Polish II (3/10)
Menzerna Final Finish Polish PO85RD (2/10)
Menzerna One Step Acrylic Jacket (1/10)
Menzerna Finishing Touch Glaze (0/10)


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Why dont you try these guys....they are in the states and sell the menzerna product.

http://www.properautocare.com


----------



## buda (Jun 23, 2007)

Whomever you purchase from can give you a cost for freight. However, if you ship compounds, polishes or waxes/sealants by air of any type they are considered hazardous because of the solvent in them. As such, the rate goes way up, plus you have to package them for hazardous shipping which further increases the price.

Bottomline, you cannot afford to ship these chemicals by air of any type. To ship by sea you have to buy a larger quantity to make the freight cost effective.

Of course, if you can find someone here in the USA who is not on top of the shipping laws they might ship to you and not declare the goods as hazardous.

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Open an account with Fedek International as I have


----------

